# WHOOO Such a GREAT ride!



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG! Ok I had such a wonderful ride! Gypsy is in season and her back is real sore because of all the extra work we've been doing trying to get her ready for sale. So I thought I would give her a break and go out on a trail ride, well why not the road?! 

So my barn mate just came in I asked her if she wanted to go out on a trail ride. She said yah, her horse was bred for trail riding and I know has way more miles then my horse. Although She has never taken her horse on the road before...Ive gone twice with gypsy one time a 18 wheeler could have killed us cause he never even slowed down, not givign us the time to get out of the way... Anyways. 

We go out I bring my whip, thinking shes going to be barn sour. SHE WASNT! YAYAYAYAAYYA she knew oh ok lets go out the gate, didnt even have to ask. stopped in the parking lot. Gave her a lillte leg and that was it! I had her on a loose rein bairly had to do anything but just sit and enjoy. My friends horse was nervouse, and im sooo glag Gypsy didnt pick up on it, she was completely relaxed! 

The best part! I WAS EVEN ABLE TO TROT HER ON THE ROAD! SHE WAS PERFECT! I had to catch up with my friend, that horse can move! Here I am lalalalla yay were out side and my friend is 10 horses in front of us. Im glad all that work paid off.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is wonderful to hear!  Glad she did so well today, aww!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! I kinda whant to go out again tomorrow, but who knows.


----------

